# found this old ford by my house



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

would make a cool project/plow truck for someone unfortunately its a 250 not a 350 so it only has a 44 front, its been sitting since 1991 (pretty obvious) i wanted to puke when i saw the interior looks like its never been sat in, still has wrapping on the pedals. 1300 original miles and its basically been given its death sentence:crying:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

That's realy to bad that it never was used and never was taken care of.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i believe somes 250's came with dana 60's up front back then. that hub looks too big to be a 44. see how it completely fills the diameter of the rim center hole? i know 44's from the 80's/90's would not completely fill the hole like that - only the 50's and 60's would. i'd crawl under there and take a better look.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Amazing that people can buy something like that and just let it sit and not give a $h!t.:angry:


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

idk maybe it is a 60? my 75 had those same huge hubs but it was only a 44, I know that for a fact because it made it kind of hard to sell. this is one of the ones that have the really stupid steering set ups its "power assisted" manual steering the box dosent have any lines going to it but theres almost like towmotor like steering things on the front that help push/pull when you turn. it was a really bad idea and from what ive heard from a friend that had a similar truck they didnt drive very well and alot of the front end parts are impossible to find? i dont know though mine had been converted to normal power steering/gearbox


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

*cue guy on trumpet to start playing taps*


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

is it for sale, if so were and wat they asking for it?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

how much they asking for the thing nd were is it located?


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

THis truck is not far from my house. its in mint condtion minus the paint being faded. I talked to the lady and she said her husband bought it and parked it there and then died and it hasnt been moved since. I think it sits back off the road just enough were the salt from the road wont hit it.


----------



## docsgmc (Dec 2, 2007)

my buddy plows with a ford just like that one...it has a flat bed and a 460 big block ......and meyer 7.5 plow....he striped it down 2 years ago ....with a new paint job...looks good...


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

DRBLawnBuster;1094128 said:


> THis truck is not far from my house. its in mint condtion minus the paint being faded. I talked to the lady and she said her husband bought it and parked it there and then died and it hasnt been moved since. I think it sits back off the road just enough were the salt from the road wont hit it.


do you know what she is asking for it or if she even whats to sell it, i have been looking for a truck like this for a while.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Would make a cool project that's for sure. I like old original sh!t like that.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

got-h2o;1094157 said:


> Would make a cool project that's for sure. I like old original sh!t like that.


allll mechanical. none of that computer controlled sh!t :redbounce


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

the new boss 92;1094133 said:


> do you know what she is asking for it or if she even whats to sell it, i have been looking for a truck like this for a while.


she is not intrested in selling it. Its a shame its just gonna sit there for years and years untill she passes away.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Get a phone number for her, I will head out there tomorrow and get it for my dad he had a 77 a few years ago that we fully restored, it was gorgeous...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I was thinking it looked like a memorial of sorts, I thought maybe someones son or something. I would be just like her, not selling! Money will not replace the memory of her husband.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah but wave some $$$ in her face and start talking about the grand kids and you'll have it.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

reminds me of a '69 Z-28 near me. been parked rotting under a tree since the early 70's. story is a kid bought it new in '69, went off to vietnam, and never came home. his mother who still owns the house turns everyone away. a sad story for her, him, and the car.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Man that would be a sweet project. I understand why she wouldn't want to sell it, but 1300 miles! Thats just cool.


----------



## bigthom (Oct 14, 2010)

it is a shame how ever it make fantastic lawn art... lol bet u toss gas in the carb and new battery it woult fire up and try to pull itself out of the hole it is in


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I understand why she doesn't want to sell it, but what a waste of a truck.


----------



## The Cow Man (Oct 21, 2010)

The paint's seen better days, but besides that, looks really good!


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

the beds a little rotten because somebody decided to park it with a bunch of dirt in it. and drblawn, howd did you get in contact with her? it appears to be a vacant farm house? does somebody live there?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

make friends now, youd be surprised at what happens


----------

